# Felt Fork Compression Plug



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Any idea who makes the compression plug that comes with many of the Felt carbon forks? 

It works great. Thanks.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

garbec said:


> Any idea who makes the compression plug that comes with many of the Felt carbon forks?
> 
> It works great. Thanks.


Just a bump to see if anyone knows.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

garbec said:


> Any idea who makes the compression plug that comes with many of the Felt carbon forks?
> 
> It works great. Thanks.


KCNC, a high end aftermarket partsmaker that also sells under their own brand.


----------

